# a libation of wine is poured



## Serrand

Hello,

I would like to write "a libation of wine is poured_".
_
Here is my try : "μια σπονδή οίνου γίνεται".

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Perseas

Serrand said:


> "μια σπονδή οίνου γίνεται".


Yes, or if you want to translate "poured": "γίνεται σπονδή κατά την οποία χύνεται οίνος (ποσότητα οίνου)".


----------



## fdb

Or in Classical Greek: 
σπένδεται οἴνου.


----------



## sotos

fdb said:


> Or in Classical Greek:
> σπένδεται οἴνου.



Is it not "σπένδεται οίνος"? 

I think σπονδή is syntaxed with ποιούμαι (I do). The past perfect of σπένδομαι is "σπονδάς πεποίηκα". Therefore, i would propose "σπονδή οίνου ποιείται, or τελείται".


----------



## fdb

sotos said:


> Is it not "σπένδεται οίνος"?



Both are possible. My suggestion uses the partitive genitive for which there are classical precedents.


----------



## Serrand

Perseas said:


> Yes, or if you want to translate "poured": "γίνεται σπονδή κατά την οποία χύνεται οίνος (ποσότητα οίνου)".


Thank you Perseas.
Could I say : "χύνεται σπονδή" ?


----------



## Perseas

Serrand said:


> Thank you Perseas.
> Could I say : "χύνεται σπονδή" ?


«Σπονδή» was a ritual pouring of a liquid as an offering to gods. So, the meaning of «χύνω» is already contained in the word «σπονδή». I would say: «χύνεται οίνος σε σπονδή» or «τελείται/γίνεται σπονδή οίνου». «Χύνεται σπονδή» (passive voice) or «χύνω σπονδή» (active voice) wound sound somewhat weird in my ears.

However, in Aristophanes' _Peace _there is the phrase «ἔγχει δὴ σπονδήν», which literally means «χύνε (=imperative of χύνω) σπονδή», but according to Liddell-Scott dictionary it is understood as «ἔγχει δὴ οἶνον πρός σπονδήν», i.e. «χύνε οίνο(κρασί) σε σπονδή». (ἔγχει οἶνον = you pour out wine)


----------



## sotos

χύνω or χέω?


----------

